# Am I uncreative?



## SophiaSophisticated (Jan 2, 2018)

Everywhere I look, people's OCs have their own distinct personalities and unique story made up by their creator.  My OC, however, doesn't even have its own name.  She is Sophia, just like me.  She is just me as a badger, basically.  The only difference between me and her, besides species, is that she lives in the woods (and by that I mean in the woods but not in a house) and does Badger-ey things, like digging holes, eating rodents, and scaring off the occasional predator.  She just reflects my inner badger.  Other people have characters that are wizards, trans-dimensional travelers, etc.  Is it wrong that I just imagine myself as a badger?  Am I just an Otherkin or something like that?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

No, there is nothing wrong with that.

You relate to your Fursona however you please, the same way you do with your Fursona however you please. Be it if the Fursona practically is you, or is some more idealistic version of what you want your Fursona to be. Everyone have different ideals. You do you, and everyone else does themselves.


----------



## silveredgreen (Jan 2, 2018)

Nah, some people just don't wanna delve into complex fictional storylines. I can't really relate though because my fursona is not only a *dragon *but a dragon that wants to become a legendary hero in an area heavily based on ancient Japan.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 2, 2018)

I do the same thing except mine doesn't even live in the woods. It's pretty much just me as a Red Panda. 

Do not worry, you'r fine. ☆


----------



## Steelite (Jan 2, 2018)

There's nothing wrong with that. You don't need to be a warrior or wizard or a bounty hunter or whatever, just to prove you're "creative". Not to mention, it's way too common these days to see someone listing their skills and talents as "unarmed combat, sword fight, marksmanship, and elemental magic", instead of "cooking, singing and making music". You get the idea.


----------



## PastelEthereal (Jan 6, 2018)

I wouldnt say thats uncreative at all, when I was in the mlp fandom hardcore, my ponysona was literally a mirror version of myself, even looked like me. Even my fursona is very similar personality wise. The beauty of the fandom and sona's is you can go any direction you like with it. Be that it being a picture perfect you, a mix, or this fictional based character you aspire too. None is more or less creative.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 6, 2018)

no....
you want to know know what uncreative is?

uncreative is a red fox OC that's a femboy stripper with a secondary DEMON FORM thats activated when he gets angry

If your fursona isnt that. Then I am proud of you. You are doing fine


----------



## Broke_N (Jan 6, 2018)

It's sad how true what Ink said.

But really hun, if you feel your fursona _needs_ to be a trans-dimensional wizard, then you're trying too hard. Those kinds of people who need to make their fursona super special awesome usually do it for wish fulfillment, or a need to stand-out. You don't _need_ to do all that stuff, just what you feel comfortable with. If you want your fursona to be a badger who does badger things, then that's A-OK.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 6, 2018)

Nothing wrong or uncreative about it, and Ink is right.

Never feel like your wrong or uncreative for who or what your sona is.  I was always worried when I developed mine that it would be "wrong" because he his scared, but I went with it because it _felt_ right for me.  Don't worry about what other people are doing with there's, just go the course with what feels right for you.


----------



## Vincent_Perri (Jan 7, 2018)

I agree with Ink and Mud, mate - despite being new to this fandom, it's pretty easy to tell that your own personal ideas and uniqueness will always be welcome. It's a creative community, one that celebrates the endeavors of each member. I reckon a fursona that looks, thinks, and behaves like the actual beastie it's based on is possibly not very common....? But it's probably what most of us started with. So basically you're going back to square one of the typical creation process and finding yourself happy with your character as they are. And if you're happy with it, we can all respect that and be happy too, mate  
And yeah, don't worry about what other people are doing. You don't have to follow trends or feel that there is some sort of standard you have to reach. Sometimes the more basic, down to earth things are the ones that stand out the most. ~Vince


----------



## kitschykatschy (Jan 11, 2018)

I mean, my sona is as simple as simple comes.
I think they're right: do what's natural.
If anything I think us simple folk are superior to those Mary Sue type characters with all the crazy colors and forms. Nothing wrong with conventional!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 11, 2018)

I've spent years to polish my OCs into something interesting, rewriting them several times from the start in process. As long as you don't make too many of them or go into "fursona jumparoo" so many people like to do, everything should be fine.


----------



## kitschykatschy (Jan 11, 2018)

@Pipistrele Don't even like calling it a fursona cause it's not me, just a character. But I drew it in the span of 3 hours. Would that count as jumparoo? 
But really I don't like spending years planning on anything, really. Characters included. Aesthetics first background never.


----------



## Rant (Jan 11, 2018)

Dude I just tell people I'm a birb-dagon and nothing else. 
You are you. 
You is kind.
 You is special.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 11, 2018)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with that.. You don't need an outlandish character with fantastical abilities. Being you is enough. Hell, between you and me, my 'Sona is more mundane and more "me" than I am. The essence of a Fursona lies not in how much they stand out or in how interesting and captivating they are, but in how much their creator identifies with them. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Tao (Jan 11, 2018)

I think your fursona is good. As long as it makes you happy!


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 11, 2018)

I dont think your as entirely connected to your character if the first worry is comparing people who have made characters to embrace their illnesses, violent past lives or flaws forced at the swivel that society has handed them.

Are you uncreative? No, this isn't a superhero race. You'll find your back stories will change over the years until you come on something more you, alien and original. We have had years to shift through ourselves to find our own worth and creed for backbone stories. Feels more like a character you jump into to enjoy some Redwall vibe or out of body pursuit of wilderness.

I wouldn't worry, I would prefer you spent more time with it all in both the good and the bad to find out if thats really you. Thats real creativity.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 11, 2018)

kitschykatschy said:


> @Pipistrele Don't even like calling it a fursona cause it's not me, just a character. But I drew it in the span of 3 hours. Would that count as jumparoo?
> But really I don't like spending years planning on anything, really. Characters included. Aesthetics first background never.


By "jumparoo" I mean people who switch fursonas or create new OCs every week/month or so, without really building anything long term. Like, how it is with my "Greenbutt" char - she kinda started as a generic animu girl with tail and horns, and then I trimmed her hair a bit, gave her a bit of personality, added a couple of perks (like how she's blind and works at a coffee shop), gave her somewhat realistic clothing, and eventually a blank slate transformed into an actual character (I don't draw things very often though, so the second drawing is not mine, keep that in mind  ). Again, as I said, you can create an interesting foundation for your char, and work your way up from there. Planning isn't necessary, it's more about long-term creativity.

(attached comparison under a spoiler)


Spoiler


----------



## Vincent_Perri (Jan 11, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> I dont think your as entirely connected to your character if the first worry is comparing people who have made characters to embrace their illnesses, violent past lives or flaws forced at the swivel that society has handed them.
> 
> Are you uncreative? No, this isn't a superhero race. You'll find your back stories will change over the years until you come on something more you, alien and original. We have had years to shift through ourselves to find our own worth and creed for backbone stories. Feels more like a character you jump into to enjoy some Redwall vibe or out of body pursuit of wilderness.
> 
> I wouldn't worry, I would prefer you spent more time with it all in both the good and the bad to find out if thats really you. Thats real creativity.


... Someone else reads Redwall here??


----------



## Linety27 (Jan 13, 2018)

Don't  worry my character also resembles me a lot  I think it's normal.


----------



## Blaab (Feb 15, 2018)

We are all of us creative, all humans are, someone "uncreative" is just someone who isn't trying.

If you are trying at all, you are creative.

Keep trying.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nah, you're not uncreative.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 15, 2018)

It's perfectly fine if your sona is just you as badger. You don't need any fancy name or backstory or anything like that. In fact, it means you're really happy with yourself as you are, and it's something not many people can tell about themselves!
Plus... Sona has to satisfy YOU AND YOU ONLY. It's YOUR sona.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 15, 2018)

It's not far off the approach I've taken.  Massan is definitely me as an otter, with just a couple of different life choices, and is otter shaped, sized and coloured.  
My only slight worry is that this approach may limit potential RP scenarios, but then the ones it rules out are probably not the kind I'd enjoy anyway.  
And hey, I'm glad to see a badger around.  I approve of badgers.


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 15, 2018)

Uncreative? Your opening comment to this thread contain a creative description of your sona. 

For some people there sona is just a character to which they have no attachment too. For others they can have deep attachments and heavily intertwine them selves in to there sona. But that is just a small example as there are so many variations in between and also people that have no interest in developing a sona. It completely up to you to decide what you like or want to do.


----------

